# ITS TIME TO PARTY HARD ONLINE Styleez.



## MazDan

*Welcome to the first Worldwide Bluelight online Festivus party.*​
Before we begin, there a couple of rules.

1. This will only be as good as we all make it so lets get down and boogie.

2. Please keep in mind that the BLUA still governs behaviour.

3. There is no rule number 3 cos i said there was only gunna be a couple so without further bullshit...............lets do it.




The Electronic Music Forum has come together to bring you some bangin' beats as you party it up with us on December 19. 

Alright everyone, id like to thank the BLers who have given their time to help out with this shindig, and i cant wait for it to get poppin! Although we had a quite a number of BLers who signed up, only a select few actually submited sets to be played (), so because of this ive decided to put in some of my favorite mixes to be played throughout the event. [/center]

*Official Set Times:*

*Recorded Sets:* Bluelight Radio
this will be running for the entire event playing everyones set and some of my favorite sets by other DJs. There is also a chatroom to go along with this broadcast where everyone can chat about the music and things in general. Mixes will be played at random.

Set List:

Bluelighter Mixes:
*toa$t* - Live at the opulent temple
*ea1475* - Acids & Bass
*Sega420* - un-named set

Other DJs Mixes:
*Steve Lawler* - 2001 Tribal House Mix
*Excision* - Shambhala 2009 mix
*Boys Noize* - Essential Mix
*Busy P & DJ Mehdi* - Essential Mix
*Don Rimini* - I Love Techno 2009
*Subvert* - Dirt Mix
*The Phantoms Revenge* - French House Mixtape
*Foamo* - House Party Mix
*Bassnectar* - Live Set for KISS FM
*The Bloody Beetroots* - Live at Pig Radio



_*Live Sets:*_
Set times are in GMT -8 and are as follows

9pm (12/19) -1am (12/20) - @lterEgo *unofficial*
7pm (12/19) - ? (12/20) - jpgrdnr

If you would like to send in a set to be played we are still accepting all sets, so all you have to do is send it via PM to me and ill put it up to be played!

Cheers everyone




Party chat room​

We chose mIRC because anybody can join at any time without the need to create an account.  It is also avaible as a downloaded client or a web interface. 
Take note that you can still register a free account with mIRC if you desire to do so. 



You can join either by downloading the mIRC Client (alternate download link) or by using the Web Interface


This is a project from the ED Staff only and is not an official BlueLight site. However, the room will be moderated and we expect users to follow the BlueLight User Agreement , remain polite and kind to others. 

*NOTE: if you join and you are the only one in the room its because you have the wrong server, type the following command to rectify: /server *.undernet.org (replace * by us or eu)*

*Instructions for the Web Interface:*

**Note, if you're in the US and the US server doesn't work, use the EU server.* 






*Instructions for the client interface:*

Download and install mIRC from the provided link mIRC Client

Once installed start the program. 

*First you need to setup your identity*





*Then you have to chose the right server*





*Once you have selected the server, it will take you back to step 1 where you can now click 'connect' 

Once connected this window will appear, simply enter #BlueLightED as the channel name and click 'join'*









*For Mac users who can't use the web interface, Whacked_Out was nice enough to provide some instructions*

*Download the client Minerva trough the link Here*


*Cick "Minerva IRC" and go to "Connection Settings"*






*Fill the boxes with the app info.*






*Click on "Connection". See pic. This is the server i used. Other ones don't seem to work.*






*Once the connection is created, click on the "Connect" button (lightning blot button on the upper left corner) and choose the connection that you created.*






*Then, just click on the "Connect" Button, once connected, just type /join #BlueLightED to join the channel.*










The Live chat is now open so feel free to try it


----------



## Bomboclat

_lets get ready to ruuummmbbbllleeeeee_


----------



## ocean

I'm trying.....
hopefully I get it figured out soon.


----------



## MazDan

welcome ocean....you do at least have music yes?


----------



## Verybuffed

I'm in.


----------



## System

This is ground control to Major Tom.


----------



## ocean

^I'm jealous.
Did you use this Minerva thing?
It says it can't find a server-

and Maz- I haven't tried the music yet b/c my good comp broke and I want to get Minerva working and then try something else (Everything slows this comp down)


----------



## MazDan

aha, mate I am no expert with the xlink thingy but maybe try PM to ZZxyz.....


----------



## Verybuffed

I never tried Minerva. I just followed all the steps in the tutorial. It took me a few goes to get it right


----------



## MazDan

This is ground control to Major Tom.
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on


----------



## MazDan

Can some of you guys and gals grab those plates of food and pass them arround.

mmmm prawns


----------



## Bomboclat

you crazy aussies and your silly lingo 

i think some posters will enjoy this,
taco shmell anyone?


----------



## Vivid

minerva seemed to not connect for me half the time. i found x-chat aqua works good if your on a mac. http://sourceforge.net/projects/xchataqua/


----------



## MazDan

Special order for very buffed just arrived at the door.........


----------



## Verybuffed

^^
Thanks mate, now I am really hungry!


----------



## ocean

those prawns look yummy-
Praaaaawwwnnnnnsssss...............
i finally found a server through minerva that worked but it shows me as the only one on 
I can't possibly download another thing onto this old computer- Do you have to download xchat??


----------



## Bomboclat

anyone want some Kebab?







*Currently Playing: Steve Lawler - Tribal House Mix 2001
Next on deck (within 5 minuts): Don Rimini - I Love Techno 2009*


----------



## Zzyzx

ocean said:


> those prawns look yummy-
> Praaaaawwwnnnnnsssss...............
> i finally found a server through minerva that worked but it shows me as the only one on
> I can't possibly download another thing onto this old computer- Do you have to download xchat??




Xchat is probably below 10mb, shouldnt have any difficulty downloading and installing


----------



## System

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> anyone want some Kebab?



Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom


----------



## MazDan

Is it a new record number for the chat site ZZ?


----------



## MazDan

System said:


> Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom



your kidding man, I wanted one of them.

Damn.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im brewing some tea atm, anyone want some?


----------



## MazDan

Thizz wanted a hooker so I quickly popped out and grabbed one...........heh im even escorting her in.


----------



## ocean

omg you guys are seriously making me hungry!! 

I made you guys cookies- 



edit- damnit- wrong photo........ im working on xchat.


----------



## System

MazDan said:


> your kidding man, I wanted one of them.
> 
> Damn.


----------



## Bomboclat

would the hooker enjoy some tea, taco bell, and kebab crumbs?


----------



## MazDan

System said:


>



fucking quality man.


----------



## ocean

not a hooker- but what kind of tea?


----------



## Bomboclat

milky oolong

its delicious


----------



## System

MazDan said:


> fucking quality man.



http://memegenerator.net/


----------



## ocean

i was reading the benefits of tea yesterday.....
 tea 

I'll take some - thank you


----------



## Bomboclat

sure thing!
*passes ocean a mug*

tea for all


----------



## MazDan

is it green tea?


----------



## Bomboclat

oolong, my good sir.


----------



## scubagirl200

uhm i can't join it keeps saying TCP?IP error, code 22 what am i doin wrong??? sad panda


----------



## MazDan

I will try and get ZZ to help


----------



## ocean

Oolong benefits


----------



## scubagirl200

i'm already talkin to zz =[


----------



## ocean

aaaw scuba!!
 It took me a little while but the xchat worked for me- 
I hope zz can help you  I'd Love it if you got on!


----------



## scubagirl200

Wait for it


----------



## leigh86

scubagirl200 said:


> uhm i can't join it keeps saying TCP?IP error, code 22 what am i doin wrong??? sad panda



Try a web based client:

http://www.web-irc.org/

server = *irc.undernet.org*
port = *6667*
channel = *#bluelighted*
leave password blank.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have the music rocking!  Great start.  Just dling MIRC for my lappy'.  :D


----------



## Bomboclat

Currently playing: Don Rimini - I Love Techno 2009
Next up (in 5 minutes): Foamo - House Party Mix


----------



## MazDan

woot this music is going off.


----------



## scubagirl200

i made it =]

woott


----------



## MazDan

is this yours scuba?? thats excellent well done


----------



## Winding Vines

fuck


----------



## leigh86




----------



## Bomboclat

now take over the dance floor
take take over the dance floor!!!!

Currently Playing: Foamo - House Party Mix


----------



## Winding Vines

censorship


----------



## MazDan

This is meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scubagirl200

who wants a light show????


----------



## Bomboclat

*raises hand*

not rolling, but light shows are always fun


----------



## scubagirl200

=] agreed! 

*begins show*

wish we could all video chat! then y'all could laff at how bad i am! weeeee


----------



## MazDan

yes please


----------



## Bomboclat

record a vid and post it!


----------



## scubagirl200

awwww ermmmmmm uhhhhhhhh

yah maybe next time LOL


----------



## Bomboclat

aw


----------



## MazDan

for anyone who thinks the party is quiet...its going off in the chat room.

even broke some records in there


----------



## scubagirl200

yah i kinda can only do it if i'm rollin balls. so uhmmm next thyme i am i'll do it i promise just for u =] my gloves are AWESOME!!


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: Busy P/DJ Mehdi - Essential Mix*


----------



## MazDan

can i ask everyone to post a pic that best describes them at the moment...mines up there somewhere


----------



## Bomboclat

cracked out but still runnin


----------



## leigh86




----------



## MazDan




----------



## MazDan

im sposed to be laughing btw


----------



## Bomboclat

maz, i thought you were supposed to be acting kitten like


----------



## MazDan

^^^^ pmsl...trhats awesome


----------



## Cee Hawkins

I cant get mIRC to work. I went through all the steps after downloading and Once I entered #BlueLightED it took me to a chat session where I'm the only one there... I selected US NY Server although I'm closer to the US West Coast. I guess it's the closest server to me. This is frustrating. It's 4:01 here and my opiates are wearing off. I'm loosing my will here. I may have to join this thing tomorrow, er later today.


----------



## Bomboclat

hmm that's very odd, have you tried joining via the other method?


----------



## Sykik

will be djn in a moment... get ready http://www.livestream.com/Bluelightradio


----------



## leigh86

Are you DJing live man?


----------



## MazDan

Is this you sykik??


----------



## MazDan

s is mee at the moment......


----------



## MazDan

actually its quite an amazing likeness.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

I said I was going to reveal my identity for Festivus. Here I am gettin down.


----------



## Bomboclat

why hello Cee Hawkins
nice to put a face to the name


----------



## MazDan

haha go hard cee............love it mate


----------



## Newbierock

can't get in, been trying for the past 10 mins all the diff ways pc ain't having any of it.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

Yeah! Go hard or go home!


----------



## Sykik

nope... prerecorded... listen...


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: Sykik - Bluelight.ru Mix*


----------



## leigh86

Sykik! Sykik! Sykik! Sykik! Sykik! Sykik! Sykik!


----------



## leigh86




----------



## Bomboclat

NOW this is a party 

where'd that hooker go?


----------



## MazDan

leigh86 said:


>



hahaha leigh is that you bro? going hard mate..proud of you son.


----------



## MazDan

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> NOW this is a party
> 
> where'd that hooker go?



She had to go home mate so i just popped out and got a new one.............


----------



## Bomboclat

^ aww hope she had fun with us! I hope the new one isnt hungry, all the food seem to be gone!

I must say, Sykiks set was absolutely amazing
props man!

*Currently Playing: Nyx - Live from Making Waves*


----------



## leigh86

Don't worry. The new girl doesn't eat much at all.


----------



## Sykik

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I must say, Sykiks set was absolutely amazing
> props man!



 thanks


----------



## Dusk

Hedgehogs anyone?


----------



## MazDan

lol wtf


----------



## Dusk

lol. just don't frighten them or they will poke you..


----------



## Bomboclat

the one on the right looks so innocent


----------



## -Guido-

I need to learn how to work my Chatzilla Plugin for Firefox and start doing the IRC thing...


----------



## MazDan

Yeah you better.

get the music happening to mate


----------



## EbowTheLetter

-Guido- said:


> I need to learn how to work my Chatzilla Plugin for Firefox and start doing the IRC thing...



do it up, Connie!


----------



## Bomboclat

Lets switch it up with some minimal

Currently Playing: Sega420 - BlaQ Kat Bluelight Mix


----------



## Ninjetic

Im not hearing the music. Where is it?


----------



## Bomboclat

livestream.com/bluelightradio


----------



## Sega420

i see what people meant by a hooker



i just had a messed up image of some cracked out prostitute sitting at a pc with some dude lol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

get in here!

http://www.livestream.com/bluelightradio


----------



## Bomboclat

stupid livestream booted me from my own chat


----------



## Mariposa

Have fun everyone!  I'll be at mandatory family stuff most of the day but I have some bowls and beers to party with you later


----------



## Ninjetic

on't have naything to be high off of, and I'm definitely not gonna stoop to smoking nutmeg....bad idea


----------



## Sega420

its a good way to puke at least. 

id rather choose more fun ways that aint poisonous


----------



## Bomboclat

this is some bangin' stuff, i suggest everyone get in here!

*Currently playing: Sega420 - BlaQ Kat Bluelight Mix*


----------



## Bomboclat

currently playing: *toa$t - Live at the opulent temple*!


----------



## Sega420

thanks thizz, and yes, get yer asses in and bathe in the beats 

we have some awesome djs on this site.


----------



## MazDan

Its going down like a house on fire


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yes it is


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

im in here thizzz


----------



## euphoria

*toa$t can even make a tired ass, hungover chick's booty shake *

HAPPY HOLIDAZE


----------



## MazDan

toast is burning hot


----------



## Bomboclat

toast's set is on fireeeeeeeeeee

got 12 more minutes of is and then CRROOOOOKEEERSSSS


----------



## Bomboclat

*playing now: C-C-C-CROOOOKERRSS!!!!*


----------



## euphoria

*... they MAKE IT GOOD*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

this is true ^ ^


----------



## Bomboclat

*Playing Now: Bassnectar - Live set for KISS FM*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

womp womp womp


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: Chemical Smile - ElectroAids*


----------



## Larr_E




----------



## Bomboclat

A damn great mix by ChemicalSmiles
got three more for later on! 

up next: *Warboy - Tooth Your Teeth mix*


----------



## The_Rogue

yay!!!


----------



## Ninjetic

PARTY HARD!!!!! Every mix has been great so far
Keep em comin


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

we gonna be doing thisssssssssssssssssssss till people stop coming so get your asses in here!


----------



## Ninjetic

Make this front page news or something, get mor ppl informed so it keeps going!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: Kelevra - December 2008 Mix*


----------



## Whacked_Out

=d =d =d =d


----------



## Bomboclat

*currently playing: Bass Weazal - Ghetto Funk Mix*


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: ChemicalSmile - ElectroTonic/Nikotina (back to back set)*


----------



## Sykik

Thizzer still banging on... good to see. Work now. Sleep was good, be envious.  keep the party banging. Be back in 7hrs. See you then?


----------



## Bomboclat

^ possibly :D

another awsome mix by ChemSmile

now to glitch hop
*
Currently Playing: Subvert - Dirt Mix*


----------



## MazDan

Lets see some pics from everyone displaying how they are feeling/

This is me...........


----------



## Bomboclat

been up for 30-some hours
this is how I feel






*Currently playing: Jantsen remix set*


----------



## MazDan

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> been up for 30-some hours
> this is how I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Currently playing: Jantsen remix set*



OMG thizz, Im guessing the tea is no longer helping then?

How did you cut your head?


----------



## Bomboclat

the tea isnt doing much at all anymore 

oh that? but a flesh wound


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ib4random or is that too late


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: The Glitch Mob - Local Area Network*


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Playing: ChemicalSmile - Hi Friend*


----------



## Bomboclat

*Currently Plaing: Udachi - Goodbye Clothes!*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i got 3 sets i can send ya, ya wnna m?


----------



## Bomboclat

Im endin this bad boy at one good sir
but i think itd be nice to set up a BL club night and we could broadcast BLers sets as this was pure wickedness! So save those sets for then, it'll be sometime soon (within the next few weeks)

Just finishin some Bloody Beetroots and about to dive into an hour of french filter house, brought to you by The Phantoms Revenge


----------



## Bomboclat

last two sets of the event:

*Treasure Fingers - December 08 Mix
ea1475 - Acids and Bass*

sets will be up for download in main thread within the upcoming days


----------



## Sykik

Tunes in


After sleep, work, and the party is still banging.... props thizzer


----------



## Bomboclat

thanks man 

Just wanted to say thank you to all who helped out with this party, the mods, smods, and admins who made this a reality, all those who submitted DJ sets - you guys are amazing and every set was _delicious._

All of you posters that created a great vibe during the party - you rock.

All of you are amazing and it was _you_ who made this event possible, so from the bottom of my heart, thank you


----------



## ocean

^You did an amazing job!
THANK YOU!!
You worked very hard on this so kudos to you and Maz!


----------



## leigh86

Thanks to all who were involved. My employer was too tight to have a Christmas party for us this year, thankfully Bluelight came through with the goods. 

Good times.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

is it over already!?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I will host one on christmas eve morning going all the way till christmas dinner time, anyone interested?


----------



## tathra

just so everyone is aware, the irc channels are always open, and everyone is always welcome in there.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

gotcha cat man


----------

